# SUPRISE, SUPRISE!



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

So me and my mom were looking over my rat and we made the shocking discovery that what we thought was a girl, turned out to be a boy! 8O 8O 

I want to rename him, but have no idea as to what. So feel free to give suggesstions!

Anywho, here HE is:

http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6425/1120071600sm6.jpg

http://img208.imageshack.us/img208/2968/c2ww4.jpg

So, thats my baby!

NOTE: The pictures were taken by a crappy cell phone camera, because its all i have, so, they, uh, suck, and are VERY small.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... how old is he? I've always liked the name Malakai for boys.


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

He is about a year old. Thats a cool name, I was thinking about something cute, like Zipper or something.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

How young was she? They're kinda hard to mistake after a certain point. :lol:

Coffee still works for a boy rat... Or how about... Snickers.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ya, Snickers is a great name! Here is a great site for picking a name. You can search for names and search for words in meaning. You can type in things about his personality and a name will come up. Some of them are not English. Its a cool site, i hope you use it 
http://www.behindthename.com/


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Snickers is cute... I had decided on a name, but now I have to rethink. Thanks for the site, I definately will check it out.


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

What was the name you decided on?


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

It was Zipper, but im torn between that and Snickers...


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh lol


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

So I decided on the name Zipper! Thanks for all the suggestions!!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

YAY Zipper!


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

YAY!


----------

